# Thanks Vapeking



## MurderDoll (24/4/14)

Thanks for the X.Gun! 

Absolutely fantastic little unit. 

Enjoying vaping with it very much! 

Will be back at the store soon to pick up the rebuildable tank from you guys. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the X.Gun!
> 
> Absolutely fantastic little unit.
> 
> ...



Always a pleasure  Although I dont think I helped you lol it was probably Gizarama  (Loving his new nic by the way @Rob Fisher )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Always a pleasure  Although I dont think I helped you lol it was probably Gizarama  (Loving his new nic by the way @Rob Fisher )



It was Warren at the Fourways shop. 

Very nice chap. Answered my 6 million questions. Let me play with the fancy toys. 

One thing I really love about the store is that you can try out a liquid or mod before buying it. So you know what you buying before walking out the store and being dissapointed. I love that!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/4/14)

yip that would be Giz  I took the day off from helping customers yesterday and was doing behind the scenes work most of the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (29/4/14)

While I have your attention, what would be the ideal tank to start saving for to compliment the X.Gun?

I have a strong feeling that I will be visiting you guys soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/14)

@Gizmo would be able to answer this a bit better than me he has used it with a few tanks. It all depends on if you prefer top or bottom coils, or rebuildables


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Not sure which is better tbh. I have the 2043 which is awesome! Just the havung to tip over which annoys me. 
Also have the BC Mega Clear. But very dissapointed om that one. Out of the 2 the 2043 is hands down better. 

Would like to see on dual coil. Heard they are really good. Maybe venturing into rebuildable wont be a bad idea as I can play around with it to get that perfect one?


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Bump. Id like to put an order in today still so can collect tomorrow hopefully.
Have a decent order waiting.


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Bump. Id like to put an order in today still so can collect tomorrow hopefully.
> Have a decent order waiting.


I think the Aerotank will look great on the X.Gun. I have one and am impressed with the vape too.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I think the Aerotank will look great on the X.Gun. I have one and am impressed with the vape too.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html




That is a damn nice tank! Been looking at it myself. 

Only thing is the price. If im spending that much. Wouldnt it be better to go for a RBA rather? 

Was thinking something along these lines. 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html#/product/111


It comes up to the aqua rba on my phone. Hopefully it shows the same on your side.


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

The Aqua is an awesome RBA, but it takes dual coils and is made for a mech mod. Will not work properly on your X.Gun. The X.Gun only goes up to 12 Watts, so imo not a good electronic mod for RBA. Be patient you will get to the mech/RBA stage. The Aerotank will serve you well for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Thanks for jumping in here @Matthee things have been so hectic here the last few days. I agree the aerotank is nice. I agree though that the Aqua is not right for your Xgun, I would rather go with a kayfun 3.1 if you are going to be rebuilding, however you cant go below 0.8 on the X.gun, we did get it to fire at 0.7 but I would'nt advise it.

Hope this helps otherwise the Iclear 30B will look nice on the Xgun due to its width it will look a bit more flush than the aerotank if looks mean anything to you, both are great tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for jumping in here @Matthee things have been so hectic here the last few days. I agree the aerotank is nice. I agree though that the Aqua is not right for your Xgun, I would rather go with a kayfun 3.1 if you are going to be rebuilding, however you cant go below 0.8 on the X.gun, we did get it to fire at 0.7 but I would'nt advise it.
> 
> Hope this helps otherwise the Iclear 30B will look nice on the Xgun due to its width it will look a bit more flush than the aerotank if looks mean anything to you, both are great tanks


Sorry, did not want to meddle in your forum, but @MurderDoll seemed desperate for an answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Sorry, did not want to meddle in your forum, but @MurderDoll seemed desperate for an answer.



Its fine  I really appreciate it  My forum time the last few days has been so limited! We busy renovating the vape lounge to make it bigger which is being done after hours because we have no time during the day so it really is appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff and @Mathee

Your opinions are most welcome and needed. What you guys are sayung is very true. Im jumping the gun a bit. 

The two you mentioned I will have a look at and decide from there. 
Bottom dual coil that works as well as my 2043 would be absolutely awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

I have never tried the 2043 so I cannot compare them unfortunately.


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have never tried the 2043 so I cannot compare them unfortunately.




It burns nicely and brings a lot of flavour out. Impressive little tank. Just hate the top coil. And I need a decent second tank to have a different flavour in. 

At the moment im cleaning the 2043 everytime I want to mix something else.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

You arr going to get the most flavour out of a top coil unless you go to rebuildables. We are around till 10ish tomorrow if you want to pop in quick and try the different tanks. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/4/14)

Awesome! Thanks! Will try pop in tomorrow. If I dont make it in time, you guys are open on Friday?


----------



## MurderDoll (2/5/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff for letting me invade your store today!

Had an awesome time tasting all the difference flavours and setteling on my new tank. 

Extremely happy with it! 
Vk4 tastes fantastic on it. Tank will get a clean now and then its time for some cheesecake!!

Im definitely going to have to come back for some of that Pawn juice. That stuff is sublime!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

